

FTC Approves Google AdMob Acquisition - breck
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/22/technology/22admob.html

======
asmithmd1
Omar Hamoui's (CEO/founder of AdMob) Tweet in full on the news: "Whew!"
<http://twitter.com/omarh>

------
pavs
Google is having pretty rad year.

